# D'Only - 9 mos - bite training



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

link is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MODK5Eu-48c


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

He's huge! He looks good!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you just shove a tug into that dogs mouth ?? LOL I only had time for the first ten seconds, got to get to work. 

I need to make one of those little metal things you got going on there. Pretty cool.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you just shove a tug into that dogs mouth ?? LOL I only had time for the first ten seconds, got to get to work.
> 
> I need to make one of those little metal things you got going on there. Pretty cool.


What do you mean a tug..real trainers use their own arm as a reward not a sissy tug! :-D I think the first part is a do-over of the positions for the down as it didn't go as well as I liked during the obedience session so I did it first thing after getting him out again. 

I just worked an adult dog in obedience inbetween, but that's on another video. It shows Ron videoing and almost getting bit as the dog decided to go for him instead of the retrieve..it's pretty funny as he almost dropped the camera. It's a dog I just repo'd after 5 months and needs focus/control work put on him again. Brother of Blitz (Dexter/Saida): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByAT636kQbY&feature=channel_page

Oh, I think I put a photo of the position frame in the kennel/equipment section. If not, I will. Ron made it and he built one for the table too (easier on the back when working young ones).


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> He's huge! He looks good!


Yeah, he's big enough for 9 months. The one that's hard to work right now is his 1/2 brother Diesel at 78lbs as he lost his control/focus and I have to work on it and he shakes the fricking tug so hard he's sent me to the chiropractor a couple times. I hate when they have been allowed to thrash. I really try to encourage the driving in on the tug with all mine to save my body. I've had one dislocated shoulder and also turned ribs..feels like stabbing under the shoulder blades. D'Only seems easy compared to him right now. But, I've only had this dog back for a few days.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Both dogs are nice. I like 'em. I'm with you on the thrashing though, depending upon what a person is working on it has it's place I suppose but when it doesn't it's not a lot of fun to deal with and work through.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks very nice so far! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: It's a dog I just repo'd after 5 months and needs focus/control work put on him again. Brother of Blitz (Dexter/Saida): 

If I had the room, I would ask you to sell that dog to me.


----------



## Ron Skinner (May 28, 2009)

Jeff...I read the comment on YouTube...I don't know why, but they look soooo much bigger when you have no suit!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Is this dog a Parvo survivor? I think that makes them need leg braces or something 

lots of yellow heads :-D \\/


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Is this dog a Parvo survivor? I think that makes them need leg braces or something
> 
> lots of yellow heads :-D \\/


What vid are you looking at? D'Only and Diesel? The Master pups have "bling" i.e. white booties. They are the ones that are parvo survivors.

Photos below of D'Only, Diesel and Puppies. Are you on something? Too much "whine" with dinner! :-D


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Both dogs are nice. I like 'em. I'm with you on the thrashing though, depending upon what a person is working on it has it's place I suppose but when it doesn't it's not a lot of fun to deal with and work through.


YES! I got Diesel to drive in for the tug about 20% of the time and am working on it. I know he learned from his first owner to shake it and win the toy. On the decoy it's much easier to fix as once he's on a Belgium suit it will be too hard for him to thrash and he'll be taught to always drive forward.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Looks very nice so far! Keep up the good work.



Thanks. Great GSD. A rare find and an asset for the working dogs here.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, I have the same bungie with the quick release as in your last pic. D'only and Diesel look like twins in the pics. What differences do you see in their working ability?

I can well imagine how a 78lb thrashing dog would send you to the chiropractor, none of mine are that big but 50-70lb is plenty enough for me. That's partly why I'm enjoying my new B&T mal so much - she is the midget in the pack at 42lb, so I can lift the tug with her attached to it, with one hand. LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Hey, I have the same bungie with the quick release as in your last pic. D'only and Diesel look like twins in the pics. What differences do you see in their working ability?
> 
> I can well imagine how a 78lb thrashing dog would send you to the chiropractor, none of mine are that big but 50-70lb is plenty enough for me. That's partly why I'm enjoying my new B&T mal so much - she is the midget in the pack at 42lb, so I can lift the tug with her attached to it, with one hand. LOL


Anna, oh, the horse trailer ties. They work really well and run around $8/each depending on the length. 

More similarities than differences. The training of the 2 differs A LOT. IMO of course D'Only has the better training. :-D We work on bite quality and technique always. D'Only and Diesel are very similarly bred both from Saida. 

D'Only has had one owner "me" and training one way his entire life (now 9 months old). D'Only has a great bond and trusts me 100% as he was a solo pup and lives to work.. For him, I am his world due to the one on one.

Diesel was raised and trained by someone else. I sold him at 10 weeks old. He was returned at 2 yrs old because the owner's job promotion gave him no time. The bite-work was "run down the field" and bite the guy upper body. I switched him to the legs and put a couple months training on him. Then sold him, but just got him back "repo" on Wednesday. He was gone for 5 months and I believe most of that time in confinement as he gases/fatigues quickly. Give me a few weeks and you will see a lot more from Diesel. Right now Diesel is much less focused on me which is normal. Diesel is very crazy for the ball and the owner did a lot of detection training with him and no control in the bite-work.

Here is video of their maternal grandsire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv51iAmBqiw


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good old Bart. 900 hand signals to go with his verbal. LOL

Ron, next time you need to turn the camera so we can see the look on your face. PRICELESS


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Anna, oh, the horse trailer ties. They work really well and run around $8/each depending on the length.
> 
> More similarities than differences. The training of the 2 differs A LOT. IMO of course D'Only has the better training. :-D We work on bite quality and technique always. D'Only and Diesel are very similarly bred both from Saida.
> 
> ...


Debbie, do you Bart Bellon personally? I'd like to get him over here to do a seminar on e-collar training.
"Zodt" translates into "crazy" in Flemish. Awesome dog..great trainer.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Debbie, do you Bart Bellon personally? I'd like to get him over here to do a seminar on e-collar training.
> "Zodt" translates into "crazy" in Flemish. Awesome dog..great trainer.


I don't know him personally. I've met him a couple years back at their club field when a friend took us over there. Then we walked back to his house and talked and watched him train some dogs. He had a couple Zodt sons there at the time. That was when his bicolor was still a pup..maybe 6 months old. I think Eriem won the Cat III that year. We had gone over to watch the NVBK Championships.

I thought Zodt was Superman's nemesis. Shows what I know!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Since Zodt is in this discussion (He is in one of my bitch's pedigree as well, 3 generation back), I just gotta ask - which is the right pedigree for him? He is in workingdog.eu twice, one ped Zodt NVBK 16230 - Racky(Mauro) x Dochter Uprauwer, another ped as Netchy de Mallassagne (Zodt) - F'Galere de Mallassagne x Elissa de Mallassagne.

Is either of these correct? I think he looks more than a little bit of a GSD X, but I've never seen him in person, just pics/videos...

Also remember hearing that Zodt carries blue - anyone know if there is truth to that rumour?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Since Zodt is in this discussion (He is in one of my bitch's pedigree as well, 3 generation back), I just gotta ask - which is the right pedigree for him? He is in workingdog.eu twice, one ped Zodt NVBK 16230 - Racky(Mauro) x Dochter Uprauwer, another ped as Netchy de Mallassagne (Zodt) - F'Galere de Mallassagne x Elissa de Mallassagne.
> 
> Is either of these correct? I think he looks more than a little bit of a GSD X, but I've never seen him in person, just pics/videos...
> 
> Also remember hearing that Zodt carries blue - anyone know if there is truth to that rumour?


He's not Netchy. That's his FCI official pedigree. I don't know about blues. Some have said bicolors and I've seen one son that is, but I don't know the dam's pedigree on this dog except she's Dutch.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Zodt looked like a Malinois on steroids  
Bart was very strict about exercise routines with him and keeping him in top condition during his active years. He was NOT social at all and a very angry dog. I remember Bart telling me that he had to always give Zodt something to hold in his mouth when he first came out of the van, otherwise he would start loading up on the people standing around.

Zodt does carry the blue gene and has thrown it from time to time. 

We had a seminar with Bart in NY back in 2003, great seminar and Bart is truly a fantastic trainer and teacher. He can be expensive though...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Stephanie O'Brien said:


> Zodt looked like a Malinois on steroids
> Bart was very strict about exercise routines with him and keeping him in top condition during his active years. He was NOT social at all and a very angry dog. I remember Bart telling me that he had to always give Zodt something to hold in his mouth when he first came out of the van, otherwise he would start loading up on the people standing around.
> 
> Zodt does carry the blue gene and has thrown it from time to time.
> ...


So far I've not gotten any "odd or pretty colors" when breeding Saida. All I've gotten is the "bling" i.e. a lot of white with the 2nd breeding with Masters. No white in the first breeding and nothing unusual when bred to Dexter or Dexter's son "Bexter".


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i like the "chrome", aka "bling" on those pups; differentiates them fr all the other Mals that are just plain brown w/black faces   kinda sporty, IMO!!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i like the "chrome", aka "bling" on those pups; differentiates them fr all the other Mals that are just plain brown w/black faces   kinda sporty, IMO!!!


Thanks! Around here the booties are almost always dirty with all the hiking and swimming!:smile:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like to think of them as neat little gloves


----------

